# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > For Other Platforms(Mac, Google Docs, Mobile OS etc) >  >  excel contacts on smartphone

## christiaan.spriet

hi everybody,

i have a question but don't really know where to post it.

our ceo, coo, etc 
asked me the following:
they have some sort of xlsx list where they've putt all their names & telephone numbers & mobile numbers in.
but they now would like to download this list on to their smartphone/blackberry/iphone and have it visible as contacts.
so that if they just go to their contacts they have the persons from that list there along with the contacts they already had.

i'm using an ftp server from the company to download the file so that's no problem.
the problem is how do i get the xls to a contact?

i do know i'll probably have to convert it to vcf file but that didn't really work.
anybody knows good free tools or how to do it?


thanks in advance!
grtz, Chris

----------


## Moo the Dog

Don't know if this helps (for Blackberry)...

How to Import Contacts from a CSV to Blackberry

- Moo

----------


## christiaan.spriet

thanks,

i'll ask them to try this for blackberry.
for android & ios anybody has a solution?
want to import all of them with 1 vcard or file 
i found how to upload all contacs seperately but since it's more than 100 persons it's a lot of work to do so.
so if anybody knows how to do this with only 1 file please help me out

thanks in advance

----------


## elayaz

For IOS- There is an app - excel contacts.. In the app you can import excel file.

--

----------


## amy_d2

hi 

Convert your excel to CSV file first , (first order your data in excel as per CSV requirement ) you will get online converter..........Google it ..

then import that CSV file through Google contact @   https://www.google.co.in/contacts/ 

form their you can sync contact  to any smart phone or business phone..


Thank,s
A

----------

